
Pingtop: Ping multiple servers and show the result in a top like terminal UI - laixintao
https://github.com/laixintao/pingtop
======
sarcasmatwork
Very cool will try...Thanks!

fping is what I have been using...

~~~
laixintao
Also cool, I will check this project out.

